
ISIS Twitter Accounts Run from British Government IP Addresses - kalilinux
http://www.haktuts.in/2015/12/isis-twitter-accounts-run-from-british-Government-IP-Addresses.html
======
anotheryou
TL;DR: IP blocks, that used to be british where sold and are now are saudi
arabian. (IP4s are getting rare)

title is plain wrong

